# What's the best and cheapest way to resolve my ruined driveway?



## Eden95 (Feb 26, 2015)

We are currently having problems with our driveway, the paving flags are moving up and down and are a danger to walk on. We don't have a lot of money to spend on the driveway, just wondering what will resolve the problem and be the cheapest as we would like to remove the concrete flags as this is becoming a on going issue 

The measurements are length 36ft, width 11ft.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Cheapest option if suggest would be to rip up slabs and stone drive with coltswold stone or similar.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

As Alfa male suggest, stone would be the way to go. Just don't go too small on the sizes as they will pick up in the tyres.


----------



## Eden95 (Feb 26, 2015)

What would it roughly cost to concrete the labour would be done by myself and 3 others 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Would need about 7.5m3 of concrete, will be fairly pricey. Hard to say how much as companies are very competitive, would need to ring you local places and ask for a quick quote, would take 10 seconds on the phone 

Would also need timber for formwork, fair bit of stone and sand and hire a wacker plate. At that size I'd also reinforce the slab, would need a fair chunk even with large centres. Probably 125m worth of h8 bars to space 500mm both directions 


Other option is remove the slabs and just stone the driveway for the time being? Be far cheaper. Can still get a wacker plate to compact it all, would be fairly tidy


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

You could go for paving stones? Really easy to do and not as expensive as you would think. What is your budget?


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

You need to investigate why your existing paving is rocking.
If the sub base is inadequate whatever you put on top will shortly do the same.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

All I did with my path was lift the slabs and relay them on sand. Although you could use brick dust. Same with the father in laws back yard, his was moving all over due to him having his Transit in and out a lot. Just lifted them, levelled each one with some sand.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

You get what you pay for unfortunately! Bodge it now and it'll cost you as much or more later.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Rip it up and gravel it...we have the 20mm stones on ours...£50 a tonne bag from Jewsons.

Easy and cheap to do, looks nice also good for security as you can hear anyone coming up the drive

WIP Photo (all finished now)


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

As said by Iain, lift them, level them, relay them.

Sand costs about £3 a bag

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

As above stone/gravel.

And for a firm base to stop the stone moving use these type of gravel holders or similar ones.

http://www.matsgrids.co.uk/truckpave-grass-paving-grids/168-permeable-reinforcement-grids-5060423910411.html?fo_c=730&fo_k=c58599c1f250f88ba2a25537f3c31dc4&fo_s=gplauk&gclid=Cj0KEQjwh428BRCnvcyI-5nqjY4BEiQAijebwiIC25WnYd2Ph1o8NsVt6CDZAlNm-6sqvAjgM4e5UhAaAtj08P8HAQ#/select_qty-1m


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

lift and relay for me also. make sure you have a decent base. stones are ok until after 6 months down you have chucked a load of drive down the road haha


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

If laying gravel just be prepared for it to become a large cat litter tray


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

alan hanson said:


> If laying gravel just be prepared for it to become a large cat litter tray


Nonsense our neighbours have got like 3 cats and none of them crap on my drive.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

its not nonsense at all, unless you have a heat map to prove it  it happens to us and a lot of people have mentioned it before. just something to consider


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

alan hanson said:


> If laying gravel just be prepared for it to become a large cat litter tray


_*This!*_,I have to agree that's all my friend keeps on complaining about is that cats keep on using his Gravel driveway for a toilet.SJ.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

alan hanson said:


> its not nonsense at all, unless you have a heat map to prove it  it happens to us and a lot of people have mentioned it before. just something to consider


I have full CCTV and very keen eye for cat poop...feking hate the buggers....might be they don't crap on my drive because they know they will get a boot up the ass


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

thats possible, if i could catch em id join you


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Sadly, "cheap" and "best" don't often come arm-in-arm.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I would lift and level the slabs up.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

alan hanson said:


> If laying gravel just be prepared for it to become a large cat litter tray


Depends on the aggregate size 20mm plus and they won't use it, especially if it's been whackered down.

I had a large gravel drive at my previous house, I lived there for 10 years and never found any evidence of cat poop on the gravel drive in the whole time there


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

ours isn't whacked down but is definitely larger than 20mm and they use it, i usually find out when my lad is on his bike and comes running in to tell me.


----------



## Marco Polo (Jun 24, 2016)

I've just put 10-20mm gravel chips down in my back garden and I haven't found the local cats a problem, but then my two golden retrievers keep all intruders at bay! 

It is a cost effective solution if you have a large area to cover although you do need a decent sub-base as well to stabilise the ground underneath it - 40mm m.o.t. type 1 costs about £360 for 20 tonnes or you can buy it from Wickes in 850kg bulk bags

Marco


----------

